# First Real TT Mk2 Coupe' Spyshots. ???



## Guest (Jan 9, 2006)




----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

That will be a QS then


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

QS?

Would you stop for petrol if you were trying to keep it secret? :!:

Unless the MPG is really bad :wink:


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

saint said:


> That will be a QS then


Beat me :roll:


----------



## andya (Jun 17, 2003)

Sim said:


> QS?
> 
> Would you stop for petrol if you were trying to keep it secret? :!:


Easier than trying to keep it secret when you've run out!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2006)

I think it is a TT Mk2 testmule.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

HZW said:


> I think it is a TT Mk2 testmule.


Nope its definatley a car.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

andya said:


> Sim said:
> 
> 
> > QS?
> ...


I think the clever folks at Audi would have thought of that and pre-planned :wink:

They are, afterall, doing a great job at keeping the Mark II secret :!:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

HZW said:


> I think it is a TT Mk2 testmule.


I think it's a donkey


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

saint said:


> HZW said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is a TT Mk2 testmule.
> ...


My money is on a wonkey


----------



## khewett (Jan 16, 2005)

HZW you any links to Audi at all mate?

You seem to be testing the feelings on here on engines, mk2 hype, etc 

Are you a Audi 'whistle blower'!

Just intrested :wink:

And thats defo only a QS in the pic


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2006)

saint said:


> HZW said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is a TT Mk2 testmule.
> ...


Are you


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

HZW said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > HZW said:
> ...


Do I know you?


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Sim said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > HZW said:
> ...


ditto :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

How old are these pics, for a start?

Other than the body armour, I can't see anything that is not normal for a TT QS.


----------



## James1000 (Jul 25, 2005)

Sim said:


> QS?
> 
> Would you stop for petrol if you were trying to keep it secret? :!:
> 
> ...


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Looks like a QS to me.

Funny how Iceman oops i mean HZW is suddenly starting loads of this again......If he is conected to the mkii. Would it mean they are at their final part of development and just throwing a few sardines from the trawler for us seaguls


----------



## agenTT (May 8, 2004)

Look like our TT.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

looks like a MK1 to me. Could be a test car for the new engines maybe, or something....?


----------



## charliec (Dec 8, 2005)

Sim said:


> QS?
> 
> Would you stop for petrol if you were trying to keep it secret? :!:
> 
> Unless the MPG is really bad :wink:


Probably right it's a QS

But on the petrol side of things, Mclaren used to send a SLR in black with white stickers randomly place over it out around woking area and would often be seen in petrol stations ages befor any images were released to the press!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> How old are these pics, for a start?


January 2006.

Further if you take a closer look, the pics are the wrong way around. (mirror image)
If they need petrol they are refeuling on the wrong site.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

HZW said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > How old are these pics, for a start?
> ...


The pics are not mirror imaged, you can read the plate on the crx, h345 crx. If they were mirror then all the letters would be backwards.

But the point still remains that the car is on the wrong side of the pump for the fill point on the car, I assume all Audis will have the cap on the same side. But then again who's not at some point had to park on the opposite side and made the pipe reach over when it'ts busy.

Nick


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

It's never been a MK2, why do you insist on posting things like this?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Why would Audi run a mule in the UK?? Doesnt make much sense to me! Its defo a UK plate (white front, yellow back), and the second pic, he's not tanking, he's reaching or replacing the pump.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

Jae said:


> Why would Audi run a mule in the UK?? Doesnt make much sense to me! Its defo a UK plate (white front, yellow back), and the second pic, he's not tanking, he's reaching or replacing the pump.


But the question still remains why is the TT comepletely taped of and why is there a lump on the front of the bonnet.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

HZW said:


> why is there a lump on the front of the bonnet.


Dead Parrot?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

what lump? The front of the bumper?


----------



## hibberd (May 4, 2005)

It appears to have a rear windscreen wiper which has never been on a coupe before, so it maybe slightly more than a Mule. If the UK is the biggest market for the TT it might be in the UK for dealer/customer clinics, thats what a lot of manufacturers do to gauge the market sentiment.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

Jae said:


> what lump? The front of the bumper?


No, the lump at the end of the bonnet and between the headlights.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

HZW said:


> Jae said:
> 
> 
> > what lump? The front of the bumper?
> ...


perhaps its a longitudinal V6...


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

HZW said:


> Jae said:
> 
> 
> > what lump? The front of the bumper?
> ...


A load of bollocks perhaps?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

jampott said:


> perhaps its a longitudinal V6...


Let's hope Audi put's this one under the bonnet.
*http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=55245*


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

hibberd said:


> It appears to have a rear windscreen wiper which has never been on a coupe before, so it maybe slightly more than a Mule.


I dont see a rear windscreen wiper. I see a black reflection from the roof of the filling station on the window - but no wiper arm...


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

jampott said:


> perhaps its a longitudinal V6...


I will not sattle for less.
The new TT needs to get rid of the A3/Golf 5 stigma and step up the ladder to avoid getting snow under by Astra turbo's, R32's and Ford focus ST/RS becorse 250 hp is not enough.
The new TT need a longitudinal engine layout with a real Quattro 40-60% system and the new Audi 300 hp 3.2 V6 FSI engine to get out off the shadow of those cars.
And i can assure you it will perform a lot better.


----------



## robertroe (Jun 30, 2005)

If thats what the mkII looks like I'll definitely be getting one


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

robertroe said:


> If thats what the mkII looks like I'll definitely be getting one


without the tape all over, it looks exactly like the current shape to me


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> robertroe said:
> 
> 
> > If thats what the mkII looks like I'll definitely be getting one
> ...


I think you will find that robertroe is having a joke with use


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

HZW said:


> Jae said:
> 
> 
> > what lump? The front of the bumper?
> ...


Its a new rover!


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Dont know if this helps, but my new tennat is the regional manager or the regional sales manager for Audi and Syther Group in berks and (cough cough) noticed his diary in the flat as he moved in today, he was standing next to me dont worry)

I saw his notes and there were some notes about release dates. Said something about an Audi TT being released in 3rd Week July 2006. Any thoughts on which on this will be? :?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

HZW said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > How old are these pics, for a start?
> ...


Was it posted on the net in January 2006 or actually taken in January 2006? Is it claimed to be a picture of the MkII or just a suggestion by you?

In this day and age of camera phones etc., people take really sh1tty pictures!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

jiggyjaggy said:


> Said something about an Audi TT being released in 3rd Week July 2006. Any thoughts on which on this will be? :?


I can't confirm that. :roll:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

jiggyjaggy said:


> Dont know if this helps, but my new tennat is the regional manager or the regional sales manager for Audi and Syther Group in berks and (cough cough) noticed his diary in the flat as he moved in today, he was standing next to me dont worry)
> 
> I saw his notes and there were some notes about release dates. Said something about an Audi TT being released in 3rd Week July 2006. Any thoughts on which on this will be? :?


July sounds about right for me, if deliveries are supposed to start by October/November. Although, doesn't Germany go on holiday about then?


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

sorry been of the scene for a while now and there is so much [email protected] going round about suposed TT spy rubbish I dont know whats real or for that matter which new TT is coming up, is it a facelift, or a completely new TT or both? :?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

HZW said:


> jiggyjaggy said:
> 
> 
> > Said something about an Audi TT being released in 3rd Week July 2006. Any thoughts on which on this will be? :?
> ...


But you could confirm it won't be the 1st, 2nd or 4th week of July. 

If you do know has much as that, the obvious inference is that you know what you are talking about, hence puts credit on your suggestion that this is the MkII, which then leads on to the obvious question - what the hell is different about the MkII (apart from the dead parrot on the bonnet) and will we need a magnifying glass to spot it?


----------



## TomA (Aug 24, 2005)

Have studied those two pics carefully and there is no doubt that it is a MkI TT in qS or at least partial qS guise.

The July info sounds interesting though... Go on HZW. Don't be shy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

3rd week of July is a sales start date for the UK.
3rd week of June is a sales start date for Europe.
The new TT will be on Geneva march 2006.
And half Februar we can expect first picture and info.
That is as every thing is going according to plan. :wink:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Nice one dude [smiley=dude.gif].

But the pic isn't the MkII, is it?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> Nice one dude [smiley=dude.gif].
> 
> But the pic isn't the MkII, is it?


 :roll: just a testmule.


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

SO that little Diary "viewing" did unearth something! I should read harder last time! lol.

I might wait until June to buy a new MKI TT in that case, hopefully you regulars in the TT forum will be giving yours away in oder to get the MK II! lol


----------



## bilen (Mar 3, 2004)

And I've already planned my trip to go to Geneva!!! 

Hope you're "right" HZW :wink:

Fair few new cars for Audi to display then!!!!

S6, S8, S3?, TT..... anything else I wonder????


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

bilen said:


> Fair few new cars for Audi to display then!!!!
> 
> S6, S8, S3?, TT..... anything else I wonder????


RS4 Avant, A6 Allroad Quattro. ??? :wink:


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

TomA said:


> Have studied those two pics carefully and there is no doubt that it is a MkI TT in qS or at least partial qS guise.


What makes you say that?


----------



## TomA (Aug 24, 2005)

Because it looks just like my car with gaffer tape all over it! HZW's info is plausible, just not the pics. 8)


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

TomA said:


> Because it looks just like my car with gaffer tape all over it! HZW's info is plausible, just not the pics. 8)


Is it possible to compare relative dimensions with the QS? Overhangs, width, wheelbase? Or is the margin of error greater than the differences that should be there?!


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

http://www.newswheel.com/newswheel/stories/new-tt-spy-shot-confirms-shooting-brake-link.htm

Found this with a real spy shot of the actual which was posted yonks ago, but it shows the front as well. There are clear links with the Sporting Brake. But I love the quote: "Audiâ€™s big-grille ugly stick treatment". Hmm.


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

Karcsi said:


> http://www.newswheel.com/newswheel/stories/new-tt-spy-shot-confirms-shooting-brake-link.htm
> 
> Found this with a real spy shot of the actual which was posted yonks ago, but it shows the front as well. There are clear links with the Sporting Brake. But I love the quote: "Audiâ€™s big-grille ugly stick treatment". Hmm.


This may sound silly but if the original photos are of the QS why is it under wraps? What was so special about the QS that needed testing or hiding. Put a standard set of 18" alloys on a Phantom Black QS and scrape the red paint off the calipers and you have 3.2 V6.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

100% not a MK2 

And when all the info comes out, we'll compare the info HZW posts and see how much is right...

Don't book your tickets for the launch too early... The info will be out in plenty of time to book tickets to the launch :wink:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Sim said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > HZW said:
> ...


No E ! 
:wink: :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ronin said:


> Sim said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


Amphetamines instead?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Karcsi said:


> http://www.newswheel.com/newswheel/stories/new-tt-spy-shot-confirms-shooting-brake-link.htm
> 
> Found this with a real spy shot of the actual which was posted yonks ago, but it shows the front as well. There are clear links with the Sporting Brake. But I love the quote: "Audiâ€™s big-grille ugly stick treatment". Hmm.


This is a strange photo for me. The reason is it has the old sytle goldfish open mouth front grill (you can clearly see it under the cover). Why would they have a test car will the old style grill?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> This is a strange photo for me. The reason is it has the old sytle goldfish open mouth front grill (you can clearly see it under the cover). Why would they have a test car will the old style grill?


Old style grill :? it is just a Single Frame Grill, how do you mean old style.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

HZW said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > This is a strange photo for me. The reason is it has the old sytle goldfish open mouth front grill (you can clearly see it under the cover). Why would they have a test car will the old style grill?
> ...


The photo on page 4 has the current style TT (or style-less open mouth gold fish) grill. you can see the rings too.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

The grill seems to be similar to this photoshop one:










It does look like the new SFG style, but the grill with the 4 rings is very much narrower. But I really wonder whether that is really part of the car or just shapes stuck to the under side of the cover to give that impression.

You can sort of see the fog light, which is very similar in style to the above PS.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

so now we have the front and back

















its getting interesting[/img]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Karcsi said:


> The grill seems to be similar to this photoshop one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the one my moneys on.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

TTej said:


> so now we have the front and back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are the only spyshots that exist


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

nutts said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > so now we have the front and back
> ...


The front grill with the lump does look like the photo in the other photo at the petrol pump....Would Audi slightly modify a existing TT For testing a different way round engine ( sorry totally tech dumb )?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2006)

genocidalduck said:


> The front grill with the lump does look like the photo in the other photo at the petrol pump....Would Audi slightly modify a existing TT For testing a different way round engine ( sorry totally tech dumb )?


New European rule say that there must be more room between bonnet and engine for more pedestrian safety in case of a accident.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

HZW said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > The front grill with the lump does look like the photo in the other photo at the petrol pump....Would Audi slightly modify a existing TT For testing a different way round engine ( sorry totally tech dumb )?
> ...


Just wondered as the TT in your spyshot does look like a QS but with the covered spyshot front lump.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> This is the one my moneys on.


Ditto.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

As I feared all along, same things happening as with all cars, its getting bigger and fatter. If I want a big 4 seater 2 door ill buy another A4 Cab thanks.

U think maybe they are missing the point of the TT, be interesting to see it all unfold.


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

for my 2 peneth, It will never capture the heart in the way the original has done. The original was a baby 911. TO say otherwise is to kid yourself. The new one can't really copy the 997 so it's going to stray away from what gave it is kudos in the first place. It will be a dissapointment to all those who buy based on form rather than badge and name.

It will sell.. but then so does the Kia Shuma.

Sorry, but the original broke a mould. You can't do that twice. Don't believe me? Ask anyone who has ever worked on the design of the Porsche 911... :?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

But each new 911 is better than the previous one, no matter what people's sentimentalities are towards the original. The current version of anything (if designers have done their jobs properly) is always the best. Kudos to the original of anything great (and their owners), but to other than the true petrolhead, the latest is the best. Most of us are that shallow and materialistic.

To be honest, I would have been perfectly happy for Audi to take the original body and just place it on a new chassis. That would have been more than enough. The only issue I have ever had with the TT (and my A3 for that matter) is the handling. Nothing else has really dated at all since the first one left the factory.

I get the feeling more and more that there is some serious animousity brewing amongst TT owners that Audi have decided to release a MkII. I wonder whether MX-5 owners feel the same.


----------



## Mags (Dec 16, 2003)

Hi, I used to post on here a couple of years ago as had a TTR which was swapped for an A4 Cab and MK5 Gti now I have a 3 series Convertible which is awful so I put deposit down on the roadster version of the MK2 and was told on Tuesday that the Coupe will not be out until the end of 2006 and the roadster not until end of 2007. Is this true or am I being led up the garden path with regards the Roadster debut as I'd rather wait but not a year?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I still think it will be first quarter 2007........The new S3 comes out in the last quarter of this year. I cant imagine them bringing both out at the same time. Apparently the S3 is going to have a 3.2 300bhp engine :? Which will be the same for the top of the range TT mkii


----------



## Mags (Dec 16, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> I still think it will be first quarter 2007........The new S3 comes out in the last quarter of this year. I cant imagine them bringing both out at the same time. Apparently the S3 is going to have a 3.2 300bhp engine :? Which will be the same for the top of the range TT mkii


I thought the S3 has the 2.0T fsi same as i had in the GTi except with larger Turbo and 260 hp?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> I still think it will be first quarter 2007........The new S3 comes out in the last quarter of this year. I cant imagine them bringing both out at the same time. Apparently the S3 is going to have a 3.2 300bhp engine :? Which will be the same for the top of the range TT mkii


Oh dear. The TT has already lost round 2 to the 350z which already has ~300bhp...


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

Mags said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > I still think it will be first quarter 2007........The new S3 comes out in the last quarter of this year. I cant imagine them bringing both out at the same time. Apparently the S3 is going to have a 3.2 300bhp engine :? Which will be the same for the top of the range TT mkii
> ...


Yes the new S3 will have a 2.0 liter FSI K04 turbo engine with 191 kW/ 260 hp.
Further German car mags mentioned that the TT top engine will be a 2.0 liter FSI Bi-turbo with 330 hp. (I think it will be a TSI "Twincharger" in that case)


----------



## Mags (Dec 16, 2003)

HZW said:


> Mags said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Twin turbos on a 4cyl?


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

That will be a normal turbo and Kompressor (like te ones used by Mercedes)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Oh dear. The TT has already lost round 2 to the 350z which already has ~300bhp...


Come on Jampott, you know that it's not just about the amount of bhp. It's about the weight handling etc. Given all that, the Z may still have it but we'll have to wait and see! :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear. The TT has already lost round 2 to the 350z which already has ~300bhp...
> ...


If Audi persist in placing a heavy V6 in front of the front axle, it won't handle properly either...

The "headline" figures don't always count on the street, but they do give a certain amount of "bragging rights"...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

No Twin Charger on the TT


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> If Audi persist in placing a heavy V6 in front of the front axle, it won't handle properly either...
> 
> The "headline" figures don't always count on the street, but they do give a certain amount of "bragging rights"...


In deed hence why I'd like my bragging to start with "4 hundred...." but it wouldn't make much real difference. 8)

Anyway it's not gonna be a V6. The whole reason it's not is because the S3 is meant to handle.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

jampott said:


> Oh dear. The TT has already lost round 2 to the 350z which already has ~300bhp...





scoTTy said:


> Come on Jampott, you know that it's not just about the amount of bhp. It's about the weight handling etc. Given all that, the Z may still have it but we'll have to wait and see! :wink:


Audi bet on the wrong horse by stepping off the aluminium route.
Becorse this was October 2004:

*Confirmed News.*
"Audi Owner news" just officially confirmed that the next TT will be Aluminum.
Here is the small write up! Note that production isn't exspect until 2007!

*"Aluminium TT".*
Audi will exstend its industry-leading aluminium technology -- showcased in the A8 L -- into the next-generation TT coupe' and roadster.
The announcement was made by Audi AG quality manager "Manfred Sindel".
He noted that aluminum will reduce the new TT's body struture weight by about 42% and increase rigidity, contributing directly to improved driving performance.
The all-aluminum TT is expected to go into production in 2007.

*But this changed some where down the line.*

Here is a "Press release" of "Trimet AG" confirming they may produce aluminium parts for the TT Mk2: *Trimet AG*


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

nutts said:


> No Twin Charger on the TT


That's sad.


----------



## ColinH (Jan 1, 2003)

The English version of the press release that HZW refers to:

"23/11/2004 
NOMINATION LETTER AUDI TTNF 
The Trimet Aluminium AG - NL Harzgerode got authorized by "Nomination Letter" from the AUDI AG Ingolstadt to deliver structure parts (space frame) for the new generation AUDI TT. This project is one more step in the technology of weldable die casting parts for the TRIMET AUTOMOTIVE at location Harzgerode."

Also, Autocar this week says that Audi Engineers have hinted that the new TT will be a mix of aluminium and steel.

ColinH


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

jampott said:


> The "headline" figures don't always count on the street, but they do give a certain amount of "bragging rights"...


Yes, but then you'd have to sit in the god awful 350z's plasticy interior. Not so easy to brag from there!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I dont mind the z's. Looks good from the outside, BMW have great engines. However i dont like how BMW are going mass market these days - The 3 series sells more than both the mondeo and the passat and to me this kinda devalues the whole brand.

I'd have a z tho.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jampott said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > I still think it will be first quarter 2007........The new S3 comes out in the last quarter of this year. I cant imagine them bringing both out at the same time. Apparently the S3 is going to have a 3.2 300bhp engine :? Which will be the same for the top of the range TT mkii
> ...


Oh dear the 350Z has lost round 3 because it only has 2 seats and the TT has 4, oops there goes round 4 to the TT because the Nissans interior is made of leftover plastic from Mattel, oops, round 5 goes to the TT too cos of Quattro, the 350Z lives in Yorkshire and my house is on a hill, it snowed last night, it cant get out.

Nissan 350z is a bag of crock, I test drove one 2 weeks ago b4 i ordered my TTV6 mk1, cheap interiors and they made it with a fat ass and forgot to put the back seats in.

Nissan 350z, Mazda RX8 lol at em both, no comparison, ive had both on weekend tests and they were both lacking.

My Westy has 145 bhp and it will piss on a 350Zs front grill and laugh as it takes off and leaves it behind, bhp means jack shit.


----------

